# Need Indian Lake help!



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a friend who has a place on IL and we go up once a year for a weekend fishing trip. In prior years we have been marginally successful at best and with the weeds this year, I am not sure how we even begin to locate and land a few saugeye. Any help with technique is appreciated. Feel free to IM me if not putting out info on this thread. We will be fishing out of a pontoon 10/23 and 10/24.

Thank you for consideration.
Scott


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Lake should still be warm at that time, my crystal ball says drift minnies and wormies, stop if you hit a keeper and take lunch but really who knows 2 1/2 weeks out what the weather will be, had my roof done couple years ago end of 1st week of October 93 degrees, snowed the following week. Nice of your friend to share, enjoy


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

EnonEye said:


> Lake should still be warm at that time, my crystal ball says drift minnies and wormies, stop if you hit a keeper and take lunch but really who knows 2 1/2 weeks out what the weather will be, had my roof done couple years ago end of 1st week of October 93 degrees, snowed the following week. Nice of your friend to share, enjoy


Thanks EnonEye. I guess I was wondering if we will be constantly fighting the weeds on a drift?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

last time I was there you could find pockets without weeds but yea nothing like it used to be those zebras did us no favors, hope for an early and constant frost to kill them, brrrr lol


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

I’d consider fishing for perch instead of saugeye. You will not be able to troll, I would jig minnows with very small jigs, 1/32 or 1/64.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

if you have a descent wind fish the downwind side of dream bridge, fish the white sudsy water. not sure if you can fish the hump in the middle of the lake, I would think you can, sold my boat so I haven't fished it as much as I normally do but these are good starting points. Moundwood should be weed free, jig the center of the channel.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you all for the input. From what I have heard, the weeds have been real bad and was not really sure how to attack the issue. Clearly trolling won’t be effective.

Improvise and attack! Tight lines.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Just got off Indian lake. Fished the reserve area. Weeds are horrible. I was afraid to run my big motor due to all the small green plants in top the water. They’re small round things about the diameter of a bebee floating on top the water. The channels were covered with them. It looked like a green field. Then under the water were I think they’re called **** tails. Long fuzzy weeds. If you want bluegills head over there. All the gills you want. Jigs minnows or red worms. Only caught two crappies all day.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Just got off Indian lake. Fished the reserve area. Weeds are horrible. I was afraid to run my big motor due to all the small green plants in top the water. They’re small round things about the diameter of a bebee floating on top the water. The channels were covered with them. It looked like a green field. Then under the water were I think they’re called **** tails. Long fuzzy weeds. If you want bluegills head over there. All the gills you want. Jigs minnows or red worms. Only caught two crappies all day.


Any size to the gills?


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bluegillin, yeah I’d say about two or three outta every ten are keepers. Just have to sort through them. We got some nice palm sized ones. Picked up a few keeper perch also.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Bluegillin, did you make it over to Indian?


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

CHOPIQ said:


> Bluegillin, did you make it over to Indian?


Unfortunately not. It is about an hour and a half drive for me and I ended up watching too much football Saturday. I live about 20 minutes from Buckeye but need to try Indian some time. I bought a Hobie Outback about a year and a half ago but have not gotten out nearly as much as I want due to work. I obviously have my priorities misaligned.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bluegillin' said:


> Unfortunately not. It is about an hour and a half drive for me and I ended up watching too much football Saturday. I live about 20 minutes from Buckeye but need to try Indian some time. I bought a Hobie Outback about a year and a half ago but have not gotten out nearly as much as I want due to work. I obviously have my priorities misaligned.


I’ve been hitting up both, been doing better on saugeye at buckeye than Indian. Guessing that will change soon, but I think buckeye is going to see some monster 27-29 inch fish this year.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> I’ve been hitting up both, been doing better on saugeye at buckeye than Indian. Guessing that will change soon, but I think buckeye is going to see some monster 27-29 inch fish this year.


Curious as to why you might think buckeye could give up monsters this year? Last fall was a pretty lame bite compared to previous years. This spring was great for 16-18" fish. With the normal 22-25" fish mixed in. And the lake has always been good fall or spring for quite a few 22-25" fish. But historically has not given up many 27"+ fish. Especially here lately the last few years.
Late last spring there was an awesome bag of fish weighed in during a tourney. But imo the timing and the guys tactics were a perfect storm for success that day with the shad spawn going on. I was fishing it that weekend the bite was insane. But not to many guys found the size they did during that bite. I wouldn't look into that for an indicator of big fish coming this fall.
I'm not saying your wrong. And would love to see it happen. I just don't see any indication of there being more "big fish" in the lake then normal. And am curious as to what yours might be?


----------



## Outdoormyers (Aug 17, 2021)

Bluegillin' said:


> Unfortunately not. It is about an hour and a half drive for me and I ended up watching too much football Saturday. I live about 20 minutes from Buckeye but need to try Indian some time. I bought a Hobie Outback about a year and a half ago but have not gotten out nearly as much as I want due to work. I obviously have my priorities misaligned.


since this post did you happen to get the hobbie out for a maiden voyage? I was thinking of getting one myself but the weight of lifting it might be too much for me (spinal and knee issues)


----------

